

The Million Dollar 'Man-Page' (Tattoo Advertising) - tapinko
http://tapinko.com/billythebillboard/profile/

======
astrec
Apparently Safari isn't a supported browser (it renders just fine). How very
1999 :(

------
tapinko
Posted this with the hope that some start-up is looking for some 'alternative
advertising'

